# Anyone know this guy?



## Ajb85 (Jun 4, 2018)

This is a long shot but here goes - 
A few years ago I was fishing at Lower Bowns reservoir and there was a middle age couple fly fishing on the lake in tubes. They had both caught over 100 fish. I know because they shouted their count with each new catch. The guy came over to me and gave me 2 of the streamers they were using. He had a whole box of them. He made them himself and said something about UV material or something. They were narrow streamers with green and purple sparkly material.

I've never fished with anything like those streamers. I've had cutthroat trout hit them harder than anything I've ever seen. They were incredible!
I ended up losing both of them and it kills me that I have no way of contacting the man to get more. I'd do anything to get my hands on some. 
If anyone has an idea who I'm talking about, please message me.

Photo: https://photos.app.goo.gl/FPkS2icqgefo5iWA7

Thanks! 
Adam


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You could stick dry deer crap on a worm hook and catch a limit of trout in Lower Bowns. That place is crazy. We fished it one hour in the evening two days in a row on memorial day and could not get two poles in the water. Fish would hit a rig before you could set a pole down after a cast. Some decent fat fish in there too finally.

Anywho I can ask around, I honestly don't think there is a day of the week year around one of my wifes relatives isnt down there. Everybody seems to know everybody else.

That said, here are some cool UV flys / streamers:

http://www.dougswisher.com/uv_x_flies_and_materials.htm

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you don't find the person that you are looking for head down to a fly shop and start looking over their flies to see if you can find a similar pattern. 

That old gentleman sounds like my brother in law. All he does during the winter is tie flies, he must have close to a million of them sitting around in boxes at his home. If he finds one that works for one pond he will start tying them up. I once caught a fish in Mill Meadow that still had a fly attached to the line in him. He took that fly and duplicated it and now when we go to Mill Meadow that is the first fly that we try. 

If your are down around Loa you might want to check that fly fishing guide on the north side of the highway. He might know both the person and the fly.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Was it a glass minnow fly?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Marking in...

I love a good fishing mystery.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't know the gentlemen, but I'd almost be willing to be the farm that I know the fly you are talking about based upon your description. You said you'd do anything. I am sure we can work out a deal... :grin: 

I'll take a picture tomorrow when I get back home from some travel and see if it's the one you're talking about. If so, I'll gladly assist.

#GOSD


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

There was a guy named Jeff Brooks who created what was called a "spectrumized leach" pattern. He used to post on the old UtahOnTheFly.com, more than 10 years ago. I never used his recipe nor his patterns, but I remember people going crazy over them. He was posting about 100-fish days, and would post pictures of crazy big fish he caught on Strawberry Reservoir. Seems he was a master. Don't know if this is the guy you are looking for, or if that is the pattern.

Anyway, here is a recipe for that pattern:

https://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg53895.html


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

Also, I would contact Lance Egan if you are still looking. He is on the USA Fly Fishing team, and if anybody could help, it would be him. I think he probably still works at the Cabelas in Utah County, if I am not mistaken. But you should be able to find his contact info somewhere else if he isn't still working there.


----------



## Bdaddy (Jan 26, 2017)

Go over to Big Fish tackle and look for a guy named Tube Dude. I bet it was him.


----------



## CaneHunter (Oct 10, 2013)

HopperLover said:


> Also, I would contact Lance Egan if you are still looking. He is on the USA Fly Fishing team, and if anybody could help, it would be him. I think he probably still works at the Cabelas in Utah County, if I am not mistaken. But you should be able to find his contact info somewhere else if he isn't still working there.


Lance is over at http://www.flyfishfood.com/ now


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Do these look familiar? This is the pattern I assumed you were talking about based upon the description. There is more purple haze in these than the phone pictures reveal. I couldn’t make it show up well.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, is it a Pistol Pete?

http://www.pistolpeteflies.com/pistol-pete-flies

I've had amazing days on many high mountain lakes with these, especially the leech patterns. The only problem is that with the small spinner in the front, the fly purists will howl that you are using a spinner or "bait" and scoff at the results. ;-)


----------



## Ajb85 (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'll look into contacting the gentlemen mentioned. I should have done this before, but I was able to dig up a picture of the streamer I'm talking about. https://photos.app.goo.gl/FPkS2icqgefo5iWA7


----------



## Ajb85 (Jun 4, 2018)

Here's another view. I don't think it's any of the flies mentioned on the thread so far.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/7KzUWqIjmQeWRX522


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep, definitely different from what I thought. Good luck! 

If you had a dry picture, we could probably figure out the materials pretty easy to replicate.

And shout out to Jeff Brooks and his specrumized flies. The golden olive spectrumized damsel is a great pattern.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a clouser minnow. I've nailed more species of fish with a clouser than I can think to mention - trout, to panfish to bass. Google it. You'll find it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks more like a yellow headed egg sucking leech pattern to me. (with some yellow colored hackle on the head) I've crushed it with egg sucking leeches in the high country before.

How about this?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10P...habou-Trout-Fishing-Streamer/32572797134.html


----------



## HopperLover (Jul 7, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> And shout out to Jeff Brooks and his specrumized flies. The golden olive spectrumized damsel is a great pattern.


Are spectrumized leaches on the market for sale? If so, do you know where spectrumized flies can be purchased? I rarely use streamers and rarely do still water fishing, so I really don't have the motivation to gather up all the materials and make them myself - I would rather just buy a few if there are some for sale somewhere so that I have a few when I do want to fish a streamer.


----------

